# Turtle Slaughter in Australia



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

In Australia the aboriginals are slaughtering Sea turtles and dugongs in Australia FOR NO REASON! Steve Irwin's father Bob Irwin is trying to stop them and the Australian Government doesn't seem to be doing anything because of the native title act signed in 1993. This is more than just hunting for food their killing more and there doesn't seem to be a limit. These species are already endangered by the time these aboriginals are finished their all going to become extinct!

Check these sites out to further your understanding






http://www.dugongandturtles.webs.com/











Please do not comment crap about eating turtles or dugongs this thread is about saving them no eating them!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

shark said:


> In Australia the aboriginals are slaughtering Sea turtles and dugongs in Australia FOR NO REASON! Steve Irwin's father Bob Irwin is trying to stop them and the Australian Government doesn't seem to be doing anything because of the native title act signed in 1993. This is more than just hunting for food their killing more and there doesn't seem to be a limit. These species are already endangered by the time these aboriginals are finished their all going to become extinct!
> 
> Check these sites out to further your understanding
> 
> ...


im honestly ashamed to be human due to all the destruction we do.
speaking of turtles, check out this link i found today, it disgusts me.

http://www.treehugger.com/files/2011/03/live-animals-being-sold-as-keyrings-in-china.php


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG at the keyrings. Fuck those people, seriously.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmmm... I think viperkeeper is kind of ignorant... and a bit out of date... he's placing the blame on ALL aboriginal communities in Australia when in actuality it's segments of the aboriginal community that's doing this. And there are people out there who are trying to stem this trend both native and non-native volunteers so much so that these illegal 'poachers' have now been driven to doing this at odd hours of the night when they think no one's around.

From what I've heard, there are aboriginal communities along with their tribal elders who have strongly condemned the killings of turtles and dugongs. They've even self-policed as much as they can, but like many native communities through out the world, they don't have the means and funds to police their territories 24 hours a day / 7 days a week. Nor has the provincial and federal governments offered any aid in this respect. Of course the killings continue, but to blame an entire race of people wholesome for what a small percentage of their populace does is just plain ignorant and stupid. It's like saying everyone in Canada does drugs and kills people, cuz a few Canadians have been caught doing it. F*ckin stupid.

Also, there is a black market for the parts of both types of animals. Thus the killing. Address the economics and social issues that are at the root of the problem in addition to the problem itself - that's the only way this is going to be stopped. Not by making ignorant and borderline racist remarks like viperkeeper is doing.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

No comment!

I'm a turtle lover and IMO the per trade is the worst. Especially the guys keeping them or buying them to complete their set up.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> OMG at the keyrings. Fuck those people, seriously.


i feel the same way


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Cypher said:


> Hmmm... I think viperkeeper is kind of ignorant... and a bit out of date... he's placing the blame on ALL aboriginal communities in Australia when in actuality it's segments of the aboriginal community that's doing this. And there are people out there who are trying to stem this trend both native and non-native volunteers so much so that these illegal 'poachers' have now been driven to doing this at odd hours of the night when they think no one's around.
> 
> From what I've heard, there are aboriginal communities along with their tribal elders who have strongly condemned the killings of turtles and dugongs. They've even self-policed as much as they can, but like many native communities through out the world, they don't have the means and funds to police their territories 24 hours a day / 7 days a week. Nor has the provincial and federal governments offered any aid in this respect. Of course the killings continue, but to blame an entire race of people wholesome for what a small percentage of their populace does is just plain ignorant and stupid. It's like saying everyone in Canada does drugs and kills people, cuz a few Canadians have been caught doing it. F*ckin stupid.
> 
> Also, there is a black market for the parts of both types of animals. Thus the killing. Address the economics and social issues that are at the root of the problem in addition to the problem itself - that's the only way this is going to be stopped. Not by making ignorant and borderline racist remarks like viperkeeper is doing.


I agree we can't say all the tribes are responsible for the killings its wrong but this small tribe or tribes have did alot of damage and still are continuing. I find it shocking that the Australian law enforcement did not take a big role in helping stop this. If no one stops the small group of aboriginals who are slaughtering these dugongs and turtles do you think they will stop? I highly doubt it.

Don't get upset about viperkeeper we all know him for what he is check the other videos they are quite informative.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Jackson said:


> No comment!
> 
> I'm a turtle lover and IMO the per trade is the worst. Especially the guys keeping them or buying them to complete their set up.


I'm turtle lover to the bone, and it sickens me to see this kind of abuse to turtles and animals just for a small profit. Honestly in China when future generations see these key rings selling on the street don't you think they will continue it and see that its a good thing?

They should be put in a body bag and sold on a big chain and see how they would like it


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Who would mess with her???


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Who would mess with her???


adorable you make so many vids on your plecos i forgot about your turtle what a beauty!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

shark said:


> adorable you make so many vids on your plecos i forgot about your turtle what a beauty!


I try to get new video of her and she just freaks out and hides lol

I was just playing with her so took the pic. I try to hold her at least once a week. That way she won't bite me when she much bigger I hope 

I just got another one but it's in sort of bad shape had it's but kicked by another one. I hope it recovers fast  very small and was with a big one pretty stupid of the guy I know who I got it from.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

OT, I suppose, but is it just me or does that thing have freaky-almost-anime big eyes?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> OT, I suppose, but is it just me or does that thing have freaky-almost-anime big eyes?


It's you......


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Who would mess with her???


i certainly wouldnt, not only are they incredible, but i hear they bite like crazy , and send me one of your videos


----------

